# S7ExcelAddin mittels Sharp7



## funkey (10 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

habe mir weil ich das öfter brauche und ich es bequem finde ein Addin für Excel geschrieben um direkt Daten aus verschiedenen S7-Steuerungen auszulesen und anzuzeigen.
Das Addin sollte laut Visual Studio mit Excel 2013 und 2016 laufen, habe es aber nur auf 2016 getestet. Angehängt sind die Quelldateien und die Installationsdateien.
Man gibt in einem eigenen Konfigurationsreiter, der auf Knopfdruck erstellt wird, die Kommunikationseinstellungen beliebig vieler Datenpunkte ein (einer pro Zeile) und kann dann wieder auf Knopfdruck die Daten einmalig auslesen oder permanent auslesen lassen. Es funktioniert also wie eine Variabeltabelle in Step7 nur mit mehreren Steuerungen. Zusätzlich kann ein Tabellenname und ein Zeilenname angegeben werden, wo der Wert zusätzlich hingeschrieben werden soll. Dort kann der Wert eventuell für Berechnungen verwendet werden.
Hoffentlich kann das jemand brauchen.
Den Quellcode könnt ihr nach Lust und Laune anpassen, für Vorschläge bin ich offen. Ich weiß, dass damit noch einiges sinnvolles möglich wäre.

Schöne Grüße
funkey


----------

